# Pressemeldung: Shimano und DSM DYNEEMA



## Anglerboard-Team (18. Juni 2007)

Pressemeldung

*DSM DYNEEMA UND SHIMANO ARBEITEN ZUSAMMEN IN BEZUG AUF HOCHWERTIGE ANGELSCHNUR​*
*High-Performance Dyneema® - dünne Schnüre für absolut Stärke, Tragkraft, Beständigkeit, Abriebfestigkeit und Farbechtheit*

*URMOND (NL),18. Juni 2007*
Anläßlich der EFTTEX 2007 hat Shimano eine neue Generation von Angelschnüren vorgestellt, die aus der super-starken Dyneema® Faser von DSM Dyneema hergestellt wird. Die neuen Aspire Schnüre sind in allen Durchmessern erstaunlich stark. Sie entsprechen den Anforderungen der Angler nach dünneren, aber weniger sichtbaren Schnüren, die in größerer Lauflänge auf die Spule ihrer Rolle passen.

Die Verwendung der Dyneema® High-Modulus Polyethylen Faser ermöglicht die Herstellung von extrem dünnen Schnüren, die ein außergewöhnliche Tragkraft bieten. Diese Kombination aus geringem Durchmesser und hoher Tragkraft bieten dem Angler viele Vorteile. Auf der Spule steht mehr Schnur zur Verfügung, die im Drill mehr Flexibilität ermöglicht. Zudem ist die Gefahr eines Schnurbruchs beim Drill besonders großer und/oder aktiver Fische minimiert.

Im Vergleich zu anderen geflochtenen Schnüren sind die Aspire Schnüre mit einer verbesserten Oberfläche ausgestattet, die für eine höhere Abriebfestigkeit und Farbechtheit sorgt. Die weiche Oberfläche erhöht die Beständigkeit der Schnur und die Farbechtheit für ihre Lebensdauer. Abrieb und Abfärben werden somit auf ein Minimum reduziert.

Pierangelo Zanetta, Direktor Shimano Europa, sagt, “
We arbeiten mit DSM Dyneema zusammen, um unseren Kunden ein breites Produktportfolio bieten zu können. Dank DSM Dyneema verfügt unsere neue Aspire Schnur über verbesserte Eigenschaften in Stärke, Tragkraft und Beständigkeit, um das Angeln zu einem noch größeren Erlebnis zu. machen. Dyneema® Fasern erhöhen den Wert des fertigen Endproduktes."

Rolf van Beeck, Marketing Manager Sports bei DSM Dyneema, sagt, “Wir freuen uns über den Beitrag, den die Dyneema® Fasern für die neue Generation von Angelschnüren leisten. Der aktuelle Höhepunkt in unserer Zusammenarbeit mit Shimano ist es, mit der Entwicklung von Innovationen die geänderten Marktbedürfnisse zu befriedigen. Wir schätzen diese Geschäftsbeziehung sehr und freuen uns auf die erfolgreiche Einführung der Aspire Schnurserien."

*Über DSM Dyneema*
DSM Dyneema sind Entwickler und Hersteller von Dyneema ®, the world’s strongest fiber™. Dyneema® ist eine absolut starke Faser aus Polyethylen, die maximale Tragkraft bei minimalem Gewicht bietet. Sie ist bis zu 15-mal stärker als qualitativ hochwertiger Stahl und bis zu 40% stärker als Aramidfasern, unter gleichen Voraussetzungen. Dyneema® schwimmt auf der Wasseroberfläche und ist extrem haltbar und beständig gegen Feuchtigkeit, UV-Licht und Chemikalien. 

Die Möglichkeiten sind somit mehr oder weniger unbegrenzt. Dyneema® ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil bei Tauen, Kabeln und Netzen sowie in der Schifffahrt. Dyneema ® wird außerdem bei Sicherheitshandschuhe der Metallindustrie und Garnen für Sport- und Medizinartikel eingesetzt. Dyneema® wird zudem bei schusssicheren Rüstungen und Bekleidung für Polizei und Militär verwendet. Dyneema® wird in Heerlen (Niederlande) und in Greenville, North Carolina (U.S.A.) produziert. DSM Dyneema ist auch Partner des High Modulus Polyethylen (HMPE) Herstellungs-Joint-Venture in Japan.

Weitere Information über DSM Dyneema gibt es bei www.dyneema.com.

*Über DSM*
DSM ist weltweit aktiv bei Ernährungs- und Pharmawirkstoffen und industriellen Chemikalien. Die Firma entwickelt, produziert und verkauft innovative Produkte und Dienstleistungen, die die Lebensqualität erhöhen. Die Produkte von DSM werden in vielen Verbrauchermärkten und Anwendungsbereichen, wie z. B. menschliche und tierische Ernährung und Gesundheit, Körperpflege, Arzneimittel, Fahrzeuge und Transport, Farben und Lacke, Wohnungswesen sowie Elektrik & Elektronik (E&E) verwendet. Die Strategie der Firma DSM, namens Vision 2010 – Building on Strengths, konzentriert sich auf die Beschleunigung eines profitablen und innovativen Wachstums ihrer Kerngeschäfte.

Im Mittelpunkt dieser Strategie stehen marktorientiertes Wachstum und Innovation sowie eine erhöhte Präsenz in aufstrebenden Wirtschaftsbereichen. Die Firmengruppe generiert einen Jahresumsatz von mehr als € 8 Milliarden und beschäftigt weltweit rund 22.000 Angestellte. DSM gehört in vielen Bereichen zu den globalen Marktführern. Hauptsitz der Firma ist in den Niederlanden mit Niederlassungen in Europa, Asien, Afrika, Australien und Amerika. Weitere
Informationen: www.dsm.com.

Dyneema®, Dyneema Purity® and Dyneema®, the world's strongest fiber™ sind Warenzeichen
(teilweise noch in Beantragung) der Royal DSM N.V.
Alle anderen Warenzeichen sind Eigentum der jeweiligen Firmen.

*Über Shimano*
Shimano Europe Fishing Holding ist eine führende Gesellschaft in der Angelgeräte-Industrie, die hochwertige Angelrollen, -ruten und -zubehör entwickelt und vertreibt. Shimano Europe Fishing Holding ist Teil der Shimano Incorporate Japan. Shimano Inc. ist ein globaler Makrtführer in der Entwicklung, Herstellung und Distribution von hochwertigen

Fahrradkomponenten, Angelgeräten, Kaltschmiedeprodukten und Snowboard Eqipment. Shimano Inc. verfügt über 14 Produktionsstätten in acht Ländern. Die Firmengruppe ist mit 34 Verkaufs- und Marketingbüros in 21 Ländern vertreten. 2006 erreichte Shimano Inc. einen Nettoumsatz von YEN 170.303 Millionen mit 7.400 Mitarbeitern.


----------

